# Suggestions on a drone for scouting



## Southstar1988 (3 mo ago)

Hi All,

I was wondering if yall had any suggestions on a drone I could purchase that I could use to scout large marshes and record fly casting to fish. Looking for a semi small footprint for storage and water proof incase it takes a tumble mid flight.


Thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

This has to be a joke.


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

🍿


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Here we go again!! 🫣


----------



## seamster (Mar 20, 2021)

Oh my gosh


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

🤮


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

Oh boy….


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

I think drones come free with jet skis right?

You'll find more information from studying google earth versus trying to scout while you are out there. Video is a different story. You can do some cool shots for youtube or products. I like the DJI Air line. They are small and have a lot of great functions.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I only want a drone to fly around the sandbar and be a pervert looking around for one afternoon.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Did you take a weird turn on TikTok and end up here?

The drones I've seen on the water will definitely take a tumble since I use them for pistol target practice!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

Hope you’re not in Texas!


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Southstar1988 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was wondering if yall had any suggestions on a drone I could purchase that I could use to scout large marshes and record fly casting to fish. Looking for a semi small footprint for storage and water proof incase it takes a tumble mid flight.
> 
> ...


If you're in Louisiana it ain't legal....


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

just hang bait from your drone and you won't need to even fish.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

redchaser said:


> If you're in Louisiana it ain't legal....
> View attachment 223834


 Omega lobbyists probably got that menhaden exemption to allow purse-seining offshore.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

They've been using spotter planes for Menhaden forever, still need to get rid of them though.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> just hang bait from your drone and you won't need to even fish.


Pretty soon it will be fat asses layed up on the couch virtual reality fishing.


----------



## Southstar1988 (3 mo ago)

didnt realize it was illegal. I catch and release so wanted to mostly use the drone to catch footage of fly casting. Thanks everyone


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

redchaser said:


> If you're in Louisiana it ain't legal....
> View attachment 223834


does LDWF define "harvest"? I always thought of harvest as the taking / killing of game.



Catch And Release Vs Harvesting Your Catch | FishAnywhere


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

They are like anything else really, not a big deal if you don’t abuse them. Even if legal flying distances over marsh is not a good idea or around anyone else. 

To get quick shots of a cast or fish catch wouldn’t bother me. Although more trouble than it’s worth. All of us have watched and enjoyed those “bad ass” fly fishing videos and they ALL have footage.

Don’t abuse privileges is what I say even though I would mess with one myself.

I mean how many folks have we seen run flats burning the shit out of them with outboard props?


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

These threads are like watching a redfish pummel a gurgler. I love it


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Pretty soon it will be fat asses layed up on the couch virtual reality fishing.


I’d actually be fine with that if less people are out fishing lol


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Well, this is good tool to shoot some drones down!


----------



## NOALA50 (May 31, 2021)

Southstar1988 said:


> didnt realize it was illegal. I catch and release so wanted to mostly use the drone to catch footage of fly casting. Thanks everyone


Yours or others? 
There is another post "christmas gift" questioning acquiring a GoPro. I have one and mount it on a tri-pod to critic my casting, only *my* casting.


----------



## NOALA50 (May 31, 2021)

Loogie said:


> Well, this is good tool to shoot some drones down!
> View attachment 223873


Also effective. FIM-92 Stinger


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

If your serious ... the Ehang 184 is the only one that will successfully capture your loops AND a redfish, trout, snook at the end of that loop...affordable for some...good luck asshat


----------



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

VA-Gheenoe said:


> These threads are like watching a redfish pummel a gurgler. I love it


Sounds sexual


----------



## gulfcoaster (Aug 8, 2019)

Did you ever realize it pisses fisherman off that just out on the water to get away from the landlubber shit.





Psycho_Killer said:


> Lately I’ve been harassed by drones tryiing to potluck some of my honey holes
> 
> I have 12, 20 and 28 ga o/u’s I use to shoot clays. Would those work? Would the 28 be mor sporting? 6, 7 or 8 shot? Steel or lead?.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Southstar1988 said:


> didnt realize it was illegal. I catch and release so wanted to mostly use the drone to catch footage of fly casting. Thanks everyone


If you get one, I would encourage you to make a personal commitment for filming use only. Don't be that guy who flies it around looking for fish and then go over to them, seen this happening and it sucks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Scrob said:


> If you get one, I would encourage you to make a personal commitment for filming use only. Don't be that guy who flies it around looking for fish and then go over to them, seen this happening and it sucks


It’s lazy and there is no excuse for it. If you can’t pole a shoreline and find fish to cast at you should probably hang it up and take up golf or something.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Now that the YouTubers have promoted it I think we are going to see a lot more drones "fishing".

People here were using them this fall during the mullet run. They'd park and run the drone 3-5 miles up to see if there was any bait being busted. Rinse and repeat till they found a school. I've seen a few guides using them as well to spot snook in the river. I guess it's no different than the guys who'd use planes to find tarpon migrating. It is annoying as hell though.

Thankfully they are banned in national parks.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't like the idea, but if it ain't illegal there ain't much we can do about it. Many will see a drone as another tool, like side and forward looking fish finders and 360 degree sonar has become.

Many fishing shows you watch on tv or streaming services today have some great over-head shots from drone footage.. I'd guess they do take advantage of using the dron for scouting for many of those shallow water locations while shooting and scouting for that perfect shot.


----------



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

krash said:


> I don't like the idea, but if it ain't illegal there ain't much we can do about it. Many will see a drone as another tool, like side and forward looking fish finders and 360 degree sonar has become.
> 
> Many fishing shows you watch on tv or streaming services today have some great over-head shots from drone footage.. I'd guess they do take advantage of using the dron for scouting for many of those shallow water locations while shooting and scouting for that perfect shot.


It’s just another thing for people to complain about.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SkimmerSkiffer said:


> It’s just another thing for people to complain about.


Get used to it because the majority of us don’t like it.


----------



## strikeout (7 mo ago)

I think a drone will tell you where fish are, but it won't tell you why/when fish are in an area. I see it as more of a crutch and the "why" is what drives me to be a better fisherman.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

TidewateR said:


> does LDWF define "harvest"? I always thought of harvest as the taking / killing of game.
> 
> 
> 
> Catch And Release Vs Harvesting Your Catch | FishAnywhere


Thats a big question mark. The regs book defines “take” but not harvest. It seems C&R would be included in the definition of “take”


----------



## ikankecil (Jan 14, 2022)

Is #7 shot enough for hobbyist drones or should I go straight to 00-buck?


----------



## scottsflyshop (Oct 2, 2011)

Seems like more stuff to mess with - at some point, the skiff will become a PlayStation


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

What if you accidentally shoot a drone down, like you thought it was a duck, for instance...


----------



## scottsflyshop (Oct 2, 2011)

m32825 said:


> What if you accidentally shoot a drone down, like you thought it was a duck, for instance...


What if the drones name was Ditka


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

I just tried to shoot one with a .177 that was harassing my chickens. That’s a big negative on that caliper.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

scottsflyshop said:


> Seems like more stuff to mess with - at some point, the skiff will become a PlayStation


I mean at somepoint these guys could just get a playstation instead and save themselves some money....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Drifter said:


> I mean at somepoint these guys could just get a playstation instead and save themselves some money....


Virtual fishing


----------



## Will O' The Wisp (Nov 10, 2018)

Dude... read the water, go on an adventure, get off youtube.
Or pick up this sweet black Friday deal!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

My favorite drone is the G3LR from Carbon Marine.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Sounds like laziness to me, shortcuts are for pussy’s.
P.s. I’ll shoot that fucker if it comes around me.


----------



## gulfcoaster (Aug 8, 2019)

MikeChamp12 said:


> I just tried to shoot one with a .177 that was harassing my chickens. That’s a big negative on that caliper.


Try 357, does a number on them, don’t ask me how I know


----------



## scottsflyshop (Oct 2, 2011)

Try some costas and a poling platform ….


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

See reply #62 in the other drone thread.


----------



## Bajabob (Jul 15, 2018)

HE S A TROLL


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Think I'd like a 7 of 9 drone


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

here ya go


----------



## strikeout (7 mo ago)

Capt.Ron said:


> here ya go
> View attachment 224084


uhhh where can i find one of these. Those potlickers will be hesitant to to hit the flat if this is probing them.


----------

